# Protecting A New Tt



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

We purchased a new 312BH over the winter and currently have it in indoor storage. I would like to apply a good coat of wax before we start using it. I don't mind paying a little extra for getting a quality product and am looking for something that works. I use a paste wax on the vehicles but couldn't imagine doing an RV with this stuff (it would take forever to cover this surface area). I did read about the Rejex product and was wondering if any of you use it? I guess i'm hoping for a liquid type for the ease of applying and removing but want something that will help protect the finish. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Horndog said:


> We purchased a new 312BH over the winter and currently have it in indoor storage. I would like to apply a good coat of wax before we start using it. I don't mind paying a little extra for getting a quality product and am looking for something that works. I use a paste wax on the vehicles but couldn't imagine doing an RV with this stuff (it would take forever to cover this surface area). I did read about the Rejex product and was wondering if any of you use it? I guess i'm hoping for a liquid type for the ease of applying and removing but want something that will help protect the finish. Thanks in advance for any help.


I use Rejex on everything from the trailer to the truck to my jetski. It has held up the best on the trailer so far. I originally coated the trailer with it 2 years and about 1800 miles ago and it is still sheding the water off like nothing, any black streaks from the roof just wipe off with a damp rag and any bugs on the front cap from traveling wipe right off with a little soapy water. It was a bit expensive and took me a whole weekend to do the trailer, but it is worth it for ease of cleaning and not having to wax every year.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are lots of RV solutions. I like Protect All as it is a wipe on/wipe off product. Others are happy with the turtle wax ice (again wipe on/off), but I wasn't as impressed. For the front cap at a minimum, I would suggest a good fiberglass wax so you'll have an easier time getting the bugs off. I use Meguairs Boat/RV wax. It is a creme type that you have to let dry in the shade and then buff off. I cheat and use an orbital buffer, but then my 5'er also has a nice thick gel coat on the fiberglass and the decals are adhered much better than they were on my OB.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Meguairs spray wax. Spray it on, let it haze and I buff it off. Been doing it for years and it sheds water nicely. Even then it takes a few hours to do the whole thing.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Any decent synthetic wax approved for fiberglass will protect your investment. Just remember, it is just as important not to use an aggressive detergent when cleaning your TT or it will take off you hard work and money. I would recommend using 3M products readily available at most marine stores.

Good Luck,
Floyd


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

As far as the Rejex goes I clean the trailer about every other weekend through the season, and I am usually using a spraybottle with Clorox cleanup in it and I will wipe down the whole outside. In the many cleanings the trailer has gotten this way, the Rejex has yet to come off.


----------



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

Is Rejex OK to use on the decals? I have heard that any waxes containing petroleum distillates may not be such a good idea for decals (don't know if this is the case with Rejex). I have heard some bad stories about issues with the decals on various brands. I would like to try Rejex this weekend and was wondering if I could finish a 31 ft. trailer with one 16oz bottle? Thanks again.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Horndog said:


> Is Rejex OK to use on the decals? I have heard that any waxes containing petroleum distillates may not be such a good idea for decals (don't know if this is the case with Rejex). I have heard some bad stories about issues with the decals on various brands.


I was wondering the same thing, applying anything with petroleum distillates will eventually ruin the decals over time...


----------

